# Goldstock 2012



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Who plans on going to this event this coming Labor Day Weekend?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I would love to come, but it is a bit too far for me.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Where is it held?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It is held in Lakewood, Pa.
People come further than Virginia to be there.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love to go but must work. As a single childless person I end up working all holidays. But I refuse to work my birthday or Thanksgiving (my birthday is the day before this year)


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps you might come for a day?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> Perhaps you might come for a day?


I work 12 hr shifts 7p-7am for the entire weekend unless a miracle happens


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope that a miracle happens!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*A Miracle may have happened *



Judi said:


> I hope that a miracle happens!


According to the prelim. shedule at work I will be off Aug. 31 and Sept. 1 . So I may be able to go for Friday and leave Sunday am . I would probably just stay at a hotel since I would be going alone. Just me and Buddy that is.

Who else may be going?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of people are going. You might be able to stay in a bunk. I don't think you will be the only person going alone.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It will be Leif, Max and myself going - hopefully. I am still finding out more information - waiting to hear from one of the main people to answer my questions. Wondering if I have to ask about if my dog needs to be crated now. Because this is our first year and we don't know anyone - I wasn't going to request to be put with any group or person in particular. I figure maybe we'll make a few new friends. 

But all the GRF people should so get together. We should wear something bright and goofy to pick each other out there - like an especially ugly summer hat or a colorful ribbon tied in our hair (look especially good on the guys) or anything along those lines!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Not all dogs are crated.
I think you will make quite a few new friends.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know Buddy and I hope to make it for at least 1 day


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope you do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope*

Hope you all have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful time!!


I vote for a family road trip for you. 

You need to see your sister again right


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope you get what you need.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy and I are all registered. I just pray my schedule doesn't get changed


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If it does, might you trade hours with someone elce?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> If it does, might you trade hours with someone elce?


People generally refuse to work extra weekends especially holiday weekends :no:

I am hoping to be at Goldstock Friday and Sat. then leave Sunday AM to get home by lunchtime- Go to sleep then off to work for 7pm


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There are things going on during Sunday too.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool beans Mika, see you there!!

PS. Doesn't seem to be many people going this year from GRF


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Judi said:


> There are things going on during Sunday too.


I wish I could stay Sunday but can't. It is too hard to work a 12 HR overnight shift with no sleep.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Something is better than nothing.
Do come and enjoy.


----------

